# VHI: Poor customer service - trying to include my partner who had Garda MedicalAid.



## DeeFox (23 Nov 2011)

I recently upgraded my health insurance policy to include my partner who had Garda MedicalAid. 

At the start of the phone conversation lady in VHI said that he would not be covered for first 26 weeks as this was the lead in time.  I argued that MedicalAid was a private insurer and so this should not be the case.  

She put me on hold to speak to her supervisor and then let me know, as if I should be grateful for it,  that Guards under the age of 21 can switch from MedicalAid to VHI without a lead in period.  I don't think there is a Guard in the country under 21!  

We argued about this for a while - I was put on hold again and then she eventually said they would make an exception for me and allow him to be covered immediately without a lead in period.  Lucky me!

If I hadn't argued with her I wouldn't have got it.  Is this what VHI do?  Take advantage of people who don't have the time or energy to engage in long phone conversations arguing a point out?


----------



## ajapale (24 Nov 2011)

Title expanded and thread moved from        > Letting Off Steam       >  VHI: Poor customer service - trying to include my partner who had Garda MedicalAid.

to Health Insurance and healthcare costs.

aj
mod


----------



## ajapale (24 Nov 2011)

I dont think you are being fair to the VHI call centre employee in this case.

I go through the same torturous routine each year with (private) motor and house insurance companies.

As an aside I understand that _*St Paul’s Garda Medical              Aid Society*_ compares more than favorably with other             medical insurance company in this country with benefits now being paid to dependants and realtives. Why would anyone give up such cover?


----------



## ClubMan (24 Nov 2011)

DeeFox said:


> I argued that MedicalAid was a private insurer and so this should not be the case.


Don't know if it's significant but the _HIA _("the statutory regulator of the private health insurance market in Ireland") doesn't list them as a private medical health insurance provider on their website:

[broken link removed]


----------



## ajapale (24 Nov 2011)

from the web site _*"We are registered with the Health Insurance Authority under the Health             Insurance Act 1994 and we hold a certificate of registration as a             Health Benefit Undertaking."*_


----------



## ClubMan (24 Nov 2011)

Thanks - I see it here now:

https://www.medicalaid.ie/history.aspx

Strange that the _HIA _don't mention them even if they only cater to _Gardaí_ (and their families?). Are there other similar niche private health insurance providers out there?


----------



## RonanC (24 Nov 2011)

The HIA do mention St Paul's Garda Medical Aid Society on their website under "restricted undertakings"

[broken link removed]

Just for clarification - 'Medical Aid' are St. Pauls Garda Medical Aid Society.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Nov 2011)

OK - I had earlier searched for "MedicalAid" not "Medical Aid"!


----------



## DeeFox (25 Nov 2011)

ajapale said:


> I go through the same torturous routine each year with (private) motor and house insurance companies.





ajapale said:


> Why would anyone give up such cover?


 

Giving it up because we can't afford it.

Why should it be a "torturous routine"?  I shouldn't have to engage in negotiation.  Either they cover it or they don't.  In this case she said they did not cover it but within less than ten minutes had said that they can cover it.  I know lots of people (particularly older family members) who would never push the issue like I did.  Are they paying over the odds so for their insurance needs?  It annoys me that those who ask loudest get the most in this particular area.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Nov 2011)

If you are not happy then make a formal complaint to them about how your query and application were handled maybe?


----------



## pj111 (25 Nov 2011)

The Garda Medical Aid is not recognised by the 3 insurers because it is a restricted undertaking. 

I think you should be thankful that VHI were willing to take him on and waive the initial 26 week waiting period for _new conditions. _I think that you will find that that he will have a 5 year waiting period for *any* pre existing conditions though. 

If he requires inpatient cover in the next five years for ANY procedure, it would be advisable to check with VHI in advance of treatment that the cost will be covered. 

There seems to be a number of members under that scheme shopping around at the moment where the cost can be nearly halved by reducing some cover. 

_Patrick_


----------

